# Vizio UHD TVs on Woot



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

A sign that UHD is truly mainstream: Woot has several Vizio UHD TVs on sale, ranging from a 50" for $659.99 to a 70" for $1599.99.

http://www.woot.com/plus/vizio-4k-smart-tvs


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The fact that the TVs are refurbished makes the significance of a Woot sale a lot less than otherwise.

As a brand Vizio seems to have a lot of refurbs out there in the wild.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

I would never buy a refurbished television. Not when a new one can be had for such low prices.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe that Amazon stopped selling these for a short time because of an issue with how they were being delivered. I had been following the price for a while now and there was a notice that sales had been stopped for a short time. I wonder if these are the units that had the "delivery" problem.


----------

